# Run Mr T ... rrrrrrrun !!!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe you guys still have that much snow. They are both so adorable!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a LOT of snow! Mr T looks like he is bringing you Ms T's leash so you can help him out!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

oh i wish boomer could enjoy some snow sometime in his life! looks like they are having a blast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mr T looks like he is running for the hills. Mrs T just looks like you crazy boy. Goodlooking pups you have there.


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are so cute, where abouts are you? All of our snow here in Toronto is gone and I don't miss it until I see your pretty snow.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

cause what ??? you'll just have to post some more pics now "cause" I don't have any imagination .........heehee


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute! Yes, more pics, please!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Someone's coming to get you!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Molly&Me said:


> Those are so cute, where abouts are you? All of our snow here in Toronto is gone and I don't miss it until I see your pretty snow.


Right next door ... Québec :wave:



Thor0918 said:


> Someone's coming to get you!!!


 



davebeech said:


> cause what ??? you'll just have to post some more pics now "cause" I don't have any imagination .........heehee


Black mask: *ON*
Take off: *IMMINENT*


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the black mask is like the Phatom of the Opera. There's such a good person (pup)behind it!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

With all that snow do you ever think you will see grass again? 

Love how Mr T runs with his leash in mouth......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Mr. T!!!!!! Miss T still getting her snowshoes on!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love that beautiful white face! You have two beauties there.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr "T" is such a well mannered gentleman!! I would bet he would walk himself if the leash was hooked to his collar

An Miss "T" is just a big ol adorable cuddly looking girl!! I think Tuff has a crush on her...Dont tell Mr "T" :uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The T's deserve their own story book.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL  Gotta love your pics!!! Awesome shots


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks so sweet bringing his leash to you. I thought my 8" of snow was something. You have multiple feet of snow! The T's are looking good!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Mr "T" is such a well mannered gentleman!! I would bet he would walk himself if the leash was hooked to his collar
> 
> An Miss "T" is just a big ol adorable cuddly looking girl!! I think Tuff has a crush on her...Dont tell Mr "T" :uhoh:


PLEASE WARN TUFF ...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Must be "Sadie Hawkins Day" in your neck of the woods...
_..."The event is still observed in the form of dances at which girls approach (or chase after) boys."_

And Miss T looks like she means business!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> Must be "Sadie Hawkins Day" in your neck of the woods...
> _..."The event is still observed in the form of dances at which girls approach (or chase after) boys."_
> 
> And Miss T looks like she means business!


*THERE'S NO WAY SHE WOULD'VE LEARNED THAT FROM ME ...*
  :bowl:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It doesn't look like Mr. T is trying to hard to avoid being caught!
I think Miss T didn't know how to get down inside the snow canyon. I wouldn't either.
Looks like they have fun in the snow. makes me want to play too, but I don't like the cold.


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Love it! Wow, look at all of the snow. Send some my way?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that is a TON of snow!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

How adorable!!


----------

